# Hay is for Horses



## Vol

Here is everything that you would ever want to know(and then some) about horse nutrition and hay.

Regards, Mike

http://progressiveforage.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4914:hay-is-for-horses-horse-hay-trends-and-marketing-strategies&catid=93:featured-main-page


----------



## Teslan

Interesting. I see nothing in there of the horses needing a nice green color to the hay.







Or of prewashed hay being bad for them.


----------



## hillside hay

lol I love the term "pre-washed hay" Keep it up and there willbe a market created for it! lol


----------



## somedevildawg

hillside hay said:


> lol I love the term "pre-washed hay" Keep it up and there willbe a market created for it! lol


My take is.....it worked for blue jeans.....next we might be able to sell ones that are treated as "acid washed" and ones that have broken strings or miss shaped as "irregulars", I've already taken a cue from the moon pie companies and shrunk mine down to about 700#....them apparel and food companies have some smart folks working for em I tell ya.


----------



## Teslan

Yep I will credit you somedevildawg for referring to rained on hay as prewashed. I'm not sure if acid washed will catch on. Horsey folks generally don't like anything "special" in their hay. Can we start calling weeds in hay extra fiber?


----------



## somedevildawg

Fiber content, Never thunk about that one.....perhaps ur on to something.....if I have an envasion of army worms or hoppers, I usually call it "high protein hay".... ..now, how do we take advantage of the "green revolution" that they are so expertly navigating.......don't get no greener than hay right......I mean....cutting grass and feedn it seems about as "green" as you can get.....ok, so I know the carbon footprint is a bit high with the NPK, fossil fuels, methane gas (like beans for horses and bovine) etc......but I think I can skew those numbers a bit and maybe? Have to do something about those pesky pesticides, herbicides and then I thnk we could qualify for "green certification" and start really making the $$$$


----------



## Teslan

Extra Fiber and Bonus protein due to no added herbicides and pesticides? Sure you might not get as good of production, but you could charge more for the extra fiber and bonus protein. And also save on not spending on herbicides or pesticides.


----------



## Teslan

Or charge for extra flavoring if usinig herbicides and pesticides.


----------



## somedevildawg

I'm already likin the sound of this......


----------



## coycaller

I've been putting up about 2000 squares the last few years. Nobody around here does it so it works great for extra money. Anyway, I had people tell me that alfalfa was bad for a horse and that they don't feed their horses but a handful a day. Thought it was strange because my horse does just fine. But the customer is always right!
Anyway we had the 2012 drought and low and behold all those horse owners that couldn't find grass came running for my fourth and fifth cutting alfalfa. It was a Miricle!


----------



## Teslan

coycaller said:


> I've been putting up about 2000 squares the last few years. Nobody around here does it so it works great for extra money. Anyway, I had people tell me that alfalfa was bad for a horse and that they don't feed their horses but a handful a day. Thought it was strange because my horse does just fine. But the customer is always right!
> Anyway we had the 2012 drought and low and behold all those horse owners that couldn't find grass came running for my fourth and fifth cutting alfalfa. It was a Miricle!


In my area the horses that work get alfalfa, by that I mean rodeo stock, racing stock, cattle horses and the like. The backyard pet horse gets grass hay.


----------



## Randy Litton

Horses love Bermuda, and we have never had colic problems, but think of this: We charge $5 for a 70# , 15% CP, Bermuda bale cut on 21 day rotation, a 50# bag of sweet feed @ 14% CP.


----------



## DSLinc1017

I was having a flash back with this thread.. deja vu!!
Oh wait...... read the date,,,,,


----------

